# UFC/Silva



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Did anyone watch the fights on spike tonight? I think Anderson Silva is unbeatable. He should stay at 205 so he can at least have some competition. I wasn't impressed with Brandon Vera either, he says he is going to win both the heavy weight and light heavyweight belt yet he can't even finish a fight against a newcommer to the UFC.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I wish the Silva fight would have gone a few rounds, but that guy is awesome. He'll get beat eventually, but probably if someone gets lucky or Silva gets bored.

Yeah, the Vera fight was a major bore.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

if you missed it the encore is on spike tv tonite..... just a side note did you hear about rampage flipping out and goin a little crazy? if not look it up its a good read and it appears the pressure of loseing is to much for him to handle....


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, what was the deal with Rampage? I can't believe he would do that, he had to have something to hide if he ran from the cops. He doesn't seem like the type of guy that would take a loss that seriously to go nuts like that.


----------

